# my MAC collection...



## sallyh88 (Oct 2, 2006)

so this is only some of my collection, I will update later with more, so without further ado, I present my LE palettes, quads, pigments, and MSFs!

My LE Face Palettes:






My LE Eye Paletes opened:





the same palettes closed:





My LE Quads:





My pigments:





and finally the MSFs:





thanks for looking!   :cartwheel:


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 2, 2006)

*I just got (really) into MAC this past Feb '06..I've never bought any of the premade palettes..I know what most of those palettes are..but..I have a question for you...What are those two palettes with the geometrical designs (not Patternmaker)..next to last years' Holiday palettes, and under the Y and Kei palette?? *

*Nice collection!*

*Thanks...*


----------



## sallyh88 (Oct 2, 2006)

those are called Printout Warm and Cool. they are from the Anniversary Sale at Nordies from 2004 I believe.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 2, 2006)

wow very nice!
so you like pallettes i see hahaha


----------



## sallyh88 (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_wow very nice!
so you like pallettes i see hahaha_

 
haha yeah just a little bit!


----------



## geminia (Oct 2, 2006)

*Nice Collection*

Wow those quads....


----------



## n_c (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Oct 3, 2006)

what is teh quad right beside the flowering quad?


very nice collection btw, im jelous of your quads (Im a begining collector)


----------



## sallyh88 (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 

 
_what is teh quad right beside the flowering quad?


very nice collection btw, im jelous of your quads (Im a begining collector)_

 
the one to the left of flowering is an oldie...Denim Dish 1, as you can tell it was one of my first, and it got a lot of love!


----------



## arabian girl (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 3, 2006)

wicked collection! what backups of MSFs do u have, looks like you got 3 shooting stars lol


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 3, 2006)

ohh love your collection girlie!!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 3, 2006)

great collection


----------



## sallyh88 (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_wicked collection! what backups of MSFs do u have, looks like you got 3 shooting stars lol_

 
nope only 1 Shooting Star!  the MSFs are as follows from left to right, top to bottom:

Pleasureflush, Porcelain Pink, Metal Rock, Naked You
Stereo Rose, So Ceylon, So Ceylon, Shimpagne
Gold Deposit, Petticoat, Petticoat, Petticoat
New Vegas, Shooting Star, Medium


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 3, 2006)

oh my THREE  Petticoats!!! you lucky lucky person


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 18, 2006)

Holy guacamole, I LUST your palette collection, thats very impressive


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 18, 2006)

Great collection!


----------



## Leanne (Oct 19, 2006)

Amazing Collection!

I was just wondering what the name of the eye palette is that's furthest to the left on the second row down? 
The one with Shroom, Greensmoke, Amberlights, Cowgirl etc. 
I recieved one as a gift a couple of years ago when I wasn't so into MAC & binned the box with the name of the palette on lol


----------



## sallyh88 (Oct 20, 2006)

thanks so much, that palette is Shademates Warm 6 from Nordies Sale back in 2003.  HTH!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 20, 2006)

OMG....sharing is caring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------

